# Prayers please for Pat (Sassy's mom) & her son



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I know that the power of prayer has worked on this forum so many many times and now I would like to ask you all for your prayers for Pat and her son.



Today Pat learned that her son was very ill. (I will let her tell you more about it when she can) 



But I would be very grateful if we could remember her family and her son's family, in your prayers, especially at this time of the year.



It is not the sort of news that one wants to receive at any time of the year, but especially not at this time.



So would you all please just remember them in your prayers.



Pat, we all love you and send lots of hugs and prayers.





Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Pat, my thoughts are with you. God bless and watch over you.








Aimee


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you, Dede, for letting us know about this. We will, of course, hold Pat and her family very close.

[attachment=17300:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very, very sorry to hear this. Pat, you and your son are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm so very sorry Pat. I will be keeping you and your son in my prayers.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry hear to that, they will be in my prayers.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Pat,
I'm so sorry to hear of your son's illness. I will certainly keep you and your son in my prayers. If I remember correctly, you posted once before about a granddaughter. I will also pray for her.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

am thinking about you and your family..


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Many prayers coming your way - look for a quick recovery....with all this help!








Pat, may you be comforted by the love coming your way.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear your son is ill. YOu and him are in my prayers. I hope he has a speedy recovery


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

PAt, sending positive energy and love your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, I come to you on behalf of Pat, Lord I don't know the extent of her son's illness, but you do. I ask Father that you would touch this man and that you would bring healing to his body. Father I know as a mom it's so hard to see our children ill, Father you know the saddness and helplessness she is feeling. Father I ask that you would bring a calmness and peace to Pat, and she would feel your presence all around her and also I ask Father that you would bring a peace to her son. I ask that he 
would beable to rest in your arms and put his trust in you for his healing. I know you do miracles everyday and I am asking for a miracle that will be seen by many people. I know you love Pat and you love her son and I ask all this in the name of your precious and holy son Jesus Christ, amen


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pat, your son and you are in our prayers


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Pat - your son, you and the family is in my prayers...









Ginny


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

So sorry to hear this...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=17309:attachment] I'm so sorry, I'll keep Pat & her son in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone who is praying for my son. He has been having some health problems for a couple of months and I thought it would turn out to be nothing to worry about. Well..............after many blood tests (negative for aids and such) a biopsy has turned up a rare Auto Immune Disease. There are no known causes and no known cure. I have to tell you I feel like a zombie. The known side effect of the disease is blindness. My son is 34 years old and has a 9 year old son (my grandson.) My son's first words to me were, "Mom I don't want to go blind." After Christmas he will see an Opthamologist and further biopseys will be done. The doctor told Aaron that the disease is so rare that in his 30+ years of practice this is only the second case he has ever seen. I have decided to try to stay positive and lean on the Lord for my strength. I will not let the devil steal my peace. Please continue to pray.







Aaron is my only child......I cannot lose him.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Heavenly Father, I come to you on behalf of Pat, Lord I don't know the extent of her son's illness, but you do. I ask Father that you would touch this man and that you would bring healing to his body. Father I know as a mom it's so hard to see our children ill, Father you know the saddness and helplessness she is feeling. Father I ask that you would bring a calmness and peace to Pat, and she would feel your presence all around her and also I ask Father that you would bring a peace to her son. I ask that he
> would beable to rest in your arms and put his trust in you for his healing. I know you do miracles everyday and I am asking for a miracle that will be seen by many people. I know you love Pat and you love her son and I ask all this in the name of your precious and holy son Jesus Christ, amen[/B]



Amen. Prayers to you Pat
















Michelle


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Pat,
It is very kind of you to take time to update us on your son's condition. I am sorry that the news is not encouraging, but hopefully your son will find a specialist with more knowledge and experience in dealing with his particular disease. I will keep all of your in my thoughts. Try and stay positive......


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

You and Your Son will be in our thoughts and Prayers


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

Pat, I am so sorry and sad that you are going through this. I am sending you and Aaron lotsa














and prayers


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Oh Pat, stop talking like that. what do you mean you can not lose him. you are not going to. he is not going to get blind either. stay positive. we are all praying and it has worked miracles before. anything can happen to each and every one of us in any moment so just live your life day by day. we are praying for Aaron and you and your family


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Pat ~ Prayers are most definately with you and your son









We love you


----------



## SassyLuv (Mar 9, 2006)

Pat, I am praying for God's divine healing of your son. Please know we are here for you any time you need us.

Love, 
Pam and Sassy


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Pat, I'm so sorry to hear this. Prayers and postive thoughts to you and Aaron. Much love to you.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Pat, we all love you and send lots of hugs and prayers.[/B]


Ditto.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

God bless you and your family during your time of hardship. I hope everything turns out well.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Sending prayers for Pat's son and family . We are all thinking of you . Sarah


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Many prayers headed your direction, Pat.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Pat I am so very sorry to hear this, please know that you and your son and all family are in my thoughts and prayers














I pray that Aaron can stay positive and beat this








Love to you all









Janet


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Pat... you and your whole family are in my prayers


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

i sent my prayers...


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Pat, I am praying for you and your son. I am glad you are not allowing the devil to steal your peace -- hold on to that peace and know that we are all praying for you, and for Aaron. I pray that God will grant him healing.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

im sorry to hear such bad news, you and your family are in our thoughts...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Praying all will be well!!
ANDREA~


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

You and your son are in my thoughts and prayers. I believe that God is a healing God and delivers miracles to his children. I pray that the angels will be loosed around your son and that a hedge of protection will be built and that no bad thing can touch him or you.









Linda


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your family.









Pat & Maggie


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Prayers for you and your son Pat,I believe strongly of the power of prayer .


----------



## MickeysMom (Jun 16, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I just now saw this thread. 














I'm so very sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with you


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Pat, I am so sorry to hear about this. Please know that you and your son will be in my thoughts and prayers. There is nothing worse than worrying about your children's health. Sending much love and positive thoughts to you and Aaron.


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

So, so sorry to hear about your son's illness. I know just exactly how you feel. Probably the worst feeling you can have is helplessness. Certainly our prayers and good wishes are with you and blessings for your entire family. 

Carolyn, AKA Samsonsmom


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

you, your son, and you family will be in our thoughts


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Oh no







I do hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your son. I hope things get better.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

pat, your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Pat, you & your son and family are in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## *tink's*mommy (Aug 15, 2005)

Pat, I'm so sorry to hear about your son's illness. Prayers will be sent your way.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Pat, your family is in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)




----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Pat I'm so sorry to hear this. I pray your son will find the doctor who can help him and he will fight this problem successfully.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> Thank you everyone who is praying for my son. He has been having some health problems for a couple of months and I thought it would turn out to be nothing to worry about. Well..............after many blood tests (negative for aids and such) a biopsy has turned up a rare Auto Immune Disease. There are no known causes and no known cure. I have to tell you I feel like a zombie. The known side effect of the disease is blindness. My son is 34 years old and has a 9 year old son (my grandson.) My son's first words to me were, "Mom I don't want to go blind." After Christmas he will see an Opthamologist and further biopseys will be done. The doctor told Aaron that the disease is so rare that in his 30+ years of practice this is only the second case he has ever seen. I have decided to try to stay positive and lean on the Lord for my strength. I will not let the devil steal my peace. Please continue to pray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Pat, I will pray for your son and your family. I'm so sorry. I hope that, against any odds, he will make it through.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Aimee


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

You and your son will be in our prayers


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh I'm so very sorry to hear this. Pat, your son and family will be in my thoughts and prayers. Also sending healing vibes his way.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Prayers being sent
















Cindy


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Pat,

Our thoughts and prayers are with you at this difficult time.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Pat,

Prayers to you and your son.
















CATHY


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Pat, I'm sorry to hear this news. My prayers are with you and your son, hope he's doing well.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Pat, I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thank you everyone for all your support and prayers. I spoke with Aaron today and he was in a pretty positive mood. I have had some time to do a little research and I am hoping that he has caught the disease in an early stage and treatment will put it into remission. He will be seeing other specialists after the first of the year and hopefully getting more answers. In the mean time we are being optimistic. Thanks again for all of your prayers.


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)




----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Pat, I apologize for catching this thread later than most. With the craziness of the holidays I am missing a lot of the threads, but tonight this one caught my eye. 
Prayers going up for you, Aaron, and the family.









~Carole~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Pat,

I will keep you and your son in my prayers. I am so sorry to hear he is ill.

LOVE to you both,
Melanie


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Pat, I am sorry to hear that. If its a very rare disease, I would be sure to see a specialist in a big academic medical center and I would get the biopsy reviewed by a pathologist at a big academic center. I have personally seen mistakes being made and 2nd, 3rd, etc opinions can only help.














Please let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*All my thoughts and prayers are being sent your way, Pat. I know that it is hard but keep the faith and believe. We always have to fight for what we want and this is your fight and your son's fight. We will all send positive energies your way.*

*Sincerely,*

*Marie, Pacino & Ralphie*


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Pat, I am sorry to hear that you and your son are going through this right now. In situations like this, it's best to keep your head up, and your heart strong. I will send positive rays your way!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Pat, I am so sorry about your son's illness. I admire you and your son for keeping a positive outlook on this. I will keep you in prayers and thoughts.
[attachment=17341:attachment]

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh Pat I am so sorry to hear this news. You and your family are for sure in my prays.









Keep with the positve thoughts and have a Wonderful Christmas.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Pat 
Just saw this thread.. so sorry you have this serious concern hanging over you but was pleased as I read thru to see the encouraging news that things might well be OK and this condition can be managed. Keep your positive attitude and your faith in the power of prayer..I personally have seen it 'in-action" and it is pretty amazing what prayer can do.
Know they are going out from here in NY!


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

hus and prayers


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> Pat,
> I'm so sorry to hear of your son's illness. I will certainly keep you and your son in my prayers. If I remember correctly, you posted once before about a granddaughter. I will also pray for her.
> 
> 
> ...


Pat I also am so sorry that you are facing such dreadful news at this particular time of year especially. You can count on my prayers for all of you each and every day!



> Pat
> Just saw this thread.. so sorry you have this serious concern hanging over you but was pleased as I read thru to see the encouraging news that things might well be OK and this condition can be managed. Keep your positive attitude and your faith in the power of prayer..I personally have seen it 'in-action" and it is pretty amazing what prayer can do.
> Know they are going out from here in NY![/B]


Hang in there Aaron. It matters not what the doctor's opinions are it only matters that you hold on tightly to the Great Physician. He sees and hears all. He is sending help to you as I type this. Don't you give up on us we are counting on you.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks again everyone for all your warm thoughts and prayers.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Thanks again everyone for all your warm thoughts and prayers.[/B]




Dear Pat,

I wanted to let you know that in Chapel at school, yesterday with Pastor we all prayed for your son. The prayer circle is growing.

God Bless,
Melanie


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

You and your son are in my thoughts and prayers. Hang in there.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh no, I haven`t been around much and i just saw this thread. Pat, please stay positive, take care of yourself so you can be there for your son. I know how you feel, i am an only child and my daughter is too and it`s so scary to think something`s wrong. I will keep your son and your family in my prayers


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

DAILY prayers are being said for your son, and you too! May God grant you His peace thru this very difficult time.

ginny


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of this news. I wish Pat and her son well.


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Pat, I just saw this thread and I want to tell you that I will be lifting Aaron, you and your hubby and Aaron's family up in prayer. I will be praying for a true Christmas miracle and a complete healing. If that isn't the way God has it planned, then I pray that Aaron's illness has been caught early and with treatment, will be in complete remission. When my son was almost killed in a motorcycle accident, and I sat beside his hosptal bed day and night, it was the hardest thing I have ever gone thru in my life. As a mother, I totally understand how you feel, and how you would give anything in the world to be able to change places with them and take it all upon yourself. Please stay strong - there are so many prayers being said on your dear son's behalf.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

My thoughts are with you, Pat and son


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Thinking of you, Pat. Sending prayers for Aaron, his son, and the rest of your family


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PAT, I JUST WANT YOU TO KNOW I WILL KEEP PRAYING, MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND TO YOUR FAMILY

Sassy, my pretends bigs siser, i wishes yous a berry mary cwismas.licks Matilda


----------

